# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى المسابقات الثقافية >  >  البحث عن الكلمة الناقصة في الأية

## رحيق العسل

السلام عيكم  :bigsmile: 
حبيت أخلي كم أكثر تفكير 
هذا الموضوع : البحث عن الكلمة الناقصة في الأية 
كيفية لعبها : أني أحط أية والأعضاء يحطو الكلمة الناقصة أني أحط أية والأعضاء يحطو الكلمة الناقصة وهكذا
يلا نبدأ الأية الأولى :. 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
بَــلْ تَـأْتِـيـهـِمـ بَـغـْتَـةً فَـتَــبْهَتُهمـ فَلاَ يَسْتَطِعُونَ رَدهَـــا وَ لَا هُمْـ ............... 
أتمنى أشوف تفاعل الأعضاء 
وتوفيق للجميع .  :noworry:

----------


## عفاف الهدى

(ينظرون)

مسابقة رائعه

----------


## الباسمي

ينظرون

----------


## رحيق العسل

مشكوره عفاف الهدى والباسمي الجواب صح

----------


## رحيق العسل

يلا وهذي أية :.
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
إلا من خطف الخطفة فأتبعه شهاب ........... 
يلا وين مرادفها

----------


## مكسورة خاطر

ثاقب

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ثاقب 
خيو 
انتبهي المسابقة اكملي الناقص 
مو وين المرادف

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

ثآقب..~

----------


## رحيق العسل

الإجابات صحيحة

----------


## رحيق العسل

وهذي أية :.
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
ونجينا الذين ءامنو وكانوا ........................ 
يلا وين الكلمة الأخيرة من الأية

----------


## مهتاب

يتقون
فصلت\اية18

----------


## عفاف الهدى

( يَتَّقُونَ)

----------


## رحيق العسل

مهتاب وعفاف الهدى إجابة صحيحه

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يعطيش العافية 
ننتظر الأية الجديدة

----------


## عيون لاتنام

اكمل : الاية الشريفة بالكلمة الصحيحة  :
﴿ قَالَ إِنَّمَا 000000 بَثِّي وَحُزْنِي إِلَى اللّهِ وَأَعْلَمُ مِنَ اللّهِ مَا لاَ تَعْلَمُونَ ﴾

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا......... لَنُدْخِلَنَّهُمْ فِي ...........)*

----------


## ابو طارق

*والذين امنوا وعملوا الصالحات لندخلنهم في الصالحين*

----------


## ابو طارق

*وقالوا الحمد لله الذي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟وعده واورثنا الارض نتبوا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟حيث نشاء فنعم اجر ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

----------


## موالية حيدر

بسم الله خير الأسماء ...


*(( وقالوا الحمد لله الذي صدقنا وعده وأورثنا الأرض نتبوأ من الجنة حيث نشاء فنعم أجر العاملين ))* 
*سورة الزمر ( 74 )*

----------


## موالية حيدر

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*  
*قال تعالى ..* 
*(( وَتَرَى الْمَلائِكَةَ حَافِّينَ مِنْ حَوْلِ الْعَرْشِ يُسَبِّحُونَ بِحَمْدِ رَبِّهِمْ*  
*وَقُضِيَ بَيْنَهُم بِالْحَقِّ وَقِيلَ ........* ))

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*وَتَرَى الْمَلاَئِكَةَ حَآفّينَ مِنْ حَوْلِ الْعَرْشِ يُسَبّحُونَ بِحَمْدِ رَبّهِمْ وَقُضِيَ بَيْنَهُمْ بِالْحَقّ وَقِيلَ الْحَمْدُ لِلّهِ رَبّ الْعَالَمِينَ.*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*يُعَذِّبُ مَن يَشَاء وَيَرْحَمُ مَن يَشَاء و ........*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*يُعَذّبُ مَن يَشَآءُ وَيَرْحَمُ مَن يَشَآءُ وَإِلَيْهِ تُقْلَبُونَ*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*(الله لا اله الا هو ...........لا تأخذه ......ولا......)*

----------


## ابو طارق

*الله لا اله الا هو الحي القيوم لا تاخذه سنة** ولا نوم*

----------

عفاف الهدى (08-17-2010)

----------


## ابو طارق

*وان تستقسموا بالازلام ذلكم فسق ؟؟؟؟؟؟ يئس الذين كفروا من دينكم فلا تخشوهم واخشون ؟؟؟؟؟؟ اكملت لكم دينكم واتممت عليكم نعمتي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ الاسلام دينا*

----------


## عنيده

*وأن تستقسموا بالأزلام ذلكم فسق*اليوم *يئس الذين كفروا من دينكم فلا تخشوهم واخشون* اليوم *أكملت لكم دينكم وأتممت عليكم نعمتي* ورضيت لكم *الإسلام دينا*

----------


## عنيده

يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لا تَرْفَعُوا ?????? فَوْقَ صَوْتِ النَّبِيِّ وَلا ?????? لَهُ بِالْقَوْلِ كَجَهْرِ بَعْضِكُمْ لِبَعْضٍ أَن تَحْبَطَ??????وَأَنتُمْ لا تَشْعُرُونَ

----------


## ابو طارق

*يا ايها الذين امنوا لا ترفعوا اصواتكم فوق صوت النبي ولا تجهروا له بالقول كجهر بعضكم لبعض ان تحبط اعمالكم وانتم لا تشعرون*

----------


## ابو طارق

وان احد ؟؟؟ المشركين استجارك ؟؟؟؟؟ حتى يسمع كلام الله ثم ابلغه ؟؟؟؟؟ ذلك بانهم قوم لا يعلمون

----------

دمعة على السطور (08-17-2010)

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ...

سحرٌ مُبارك ..ونفحاتُ رحمة تشملكم... 


لفتني العنوان وأحببتُ المشاركة ..دون أن اقرأ الموضوع كاملاً .فالمعذرة ... 


 *
*
*وان احد ؟؟؟ المشركين استجارك ؟؟؟؟؟ حتى يسمع كلام الله ثم ابلغه ؟؟؟؟؟ ذلك بانهم قوم لا يعلمون* 



                               قال تعالى :

(وإن أحدٌ من المشركين استجارك فأجره حتى يسمع كلام الله ثم أبلغه مأمنه ذلك بأنهم قومٌ لايعلمون)

صدق الله العلي العظيم...


الوالد أبا طارق...
شكراً كثيراً على هذه الوقفة المُهداة لقلبي الصغير..

والشكر الجزل لصاحبة الموضوع الروحاني ..ولكل من شارك فيه ..
أثار إعجابي ..وكثيراً...



موفقين مقضية حوائجكم
دمتم بنفحات رمضانية مُقدسة ..
دمتم بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*( ان اولى الناس بإبراهيم .............................وهذا النبي.........امنوا)*

----------


## رنيم الحب

(إِنَّ أَوْلَى النَّاسِ بِإِبْرَاهِيمَ لَلَّذِينَ اتَّبَعُوهُ وَهَذَا النَّبِيُّ وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا)


( فَخَلَفَ مِنْ بَعْدِهِمْ خَلْفٌ ..... الصَّلاةَ ...... الشَّهَوَاتِ فَسَوْفَ يَلْقَوْنَ ...)

----------


## ابو طارق

*فخلف من بعدهم خلف اضاعوا الصلاة واتبعوا الشهوات فسوف يلقون غيا*

----------


## ابو طارق

*وجعلوا بينه وبين ؟؟؟؟؟؟نسبا ولقد علمت ؟؟؟؟؟؟ انهم لمحضرون*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*(وجعلوا بينه وبين* الجنة *نسبا ولقد علمت* الجنة *إنهم لمحضرون)*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (وَجَاؤُوا عَلَى قَمِيصِهِ بِدَمٍ كَذِبٍ قَالَ بَلْ سَوَّلَتْ لَكُمْ أَنفُسُكُمْ أَمْرًا فَصَبْرٌ جَمِيلٌ وَاللَّهُ الْمُسْتَعَانُ عَلَى مَا تَصِفُونَ)*

----------


## مهتاب

سورة يوسف
اية18
 وَجَآءُوا عَلَىٰ قَمِيصِهِ بِدَمٍ كَذِبٍ قَالَ بَلْ سَوَّلَتْ لَكُمْ أَنفُسُكُمْ أَمْراً فَصَبْرٌ جَمِيلٌ وَٱللَّهُ ٱلْمُسْتَعَانُ عَلَىٰ مَا تَصِفُونَ

----------


## ابو طارق

*قوله تعالى*  

*ولا الظلمات ولا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ولا الظلمات ولاالنور*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*وَلَوْلا أَن كَتَبَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِمُ..... لَعَذَّبَهُمْ فِي .... وَلَهُمْ فِي ..... عَذَابُ النَّارِ*

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

وَ*لَوْلا أَن كَتَبَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِمُ..... لَعَذَّبَهُمْ فِي .... وَلَهُمْ فِي ..... عَذَابُ النَّارِ*
الكلمة
*الجلاء ــــــــــ(1)
في الدنيا ــــــ(2)
الإخرة ـــــــــــ(3)*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*( ان انزلناه.............وما ادراك ...........)*

----------


## ابو طارق

إِنَّا أَنزَلْنَاهُ فِي لَيْلَةِ الْقَدْرِ ** وَمَا أَدْرَاكَ مَا لَيْلَةُ الْقَدْرِ

----------


## ابو طارق

*ليعذب الله المنافقين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ والمشركين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ويتوب الله على المؤمنين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ وكان الله غفورا رحيما*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ليعذب الله المنافقين والمنافقات والمشركين والمشركات ويتوب الله على المؤمنين والمؤمنات وكان الله غفورا رحيما*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (لَوْ نَشَاء لَجَعَلْنَاهُ ..... فَظَلَلْتُمْ .....)*

----------


## عنيده

لو نشاء لجعلناه حطاما فظللتم تفكهون

----------


## عنيده

يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لا تَرْفَعُوا أَصْوَاتَكُمْ فَوْقَ صَوْتِ .... وَلا تَجْهَرُوا لَهُ ..... كَجَهْرِ بَعْضِكُمْ لِبَعْضٍ أَن تَحْبَطَ ....... وَأَنتُمْ لا تَشْعُرُونَ

----------


## شذى الزهراء

* (يا أيها الذين آمنوا لا ترفعوا أصواتكم فوق صوت النبي ولا تجهروا له بالقول كجهر بعضكم لبعض أن تحبط أعمالكم وأنتم لا تشعرون)*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*(بَلْ يُرِيدُ كُلُّ.... مِّنْهُمْ أَن يُؤْتَى .....  ....... )*

----------


## رنيم الحب

*(بَلْ يُرِيدُ كُلُّ* *امْرِئٍ* *مِّنْهُمْ أَن* *يُؤتَى* *صُحُفًا مُنَشَّرَةً* *)*

----------

شذى الزهراء (08-26-2010)

----------


## رنيم الحب

*{.....النار وما لكم من....الله من أولياء ثم لا.....}*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ولا تركنوا الى الذين ظلموا فتمسكم النار وما لكم من دون الله من اولياء ثم لا تنصرون*

----------


## ابو طارق

* امنوا لولا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  فاذا انزلت ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  وذكر فيها القتال رايت الذين في قلوبهم مرض ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  نظر المغشي عليه من الموت فاولى لهم*

----------


## عنيده

*آمنوا لولا نزلت* سورة *فإذا أنزلت* سورة محكمة *وذكر فيها القتال رأيت الذين في قلوبهم مرض* ينظرون إليك *نظر المغشي عليه من الموت فأولى لهم*

----------


## عنيده

وَكَانُوا يَقُولُونَ أَئِذَا.....وَكُنَّا ..... وَعِظَامًا أَئِنَّا لَمَبْعُوثُونَ

----------


## ابو طارق

*وكانوا يقولون ائذا متنا وكنا ترابا وعظاما ائنا لمبعوثون*

----------


## ابو طارق

ان الذين ؟؟؟؟؟؟ لن تغني عنهم ؟؟؟؟؟؟ ولا اولادهم من الله ؟؟؟؟؟ واولئك هم وقود النار

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ان الذين كفروا لن تغني عنهم أموالهم ولا اولادهم من الله شيئاً واولئك هم وقود النار*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (وَجَاؤُواْ .... عِشَاء ..... )*

----------


## عنيده

*وجاءوا* أَبَاهُمْ *عِشَاء* يَبْكُونَ

----------


## عنيده

إِنَّ الَّذِينَ؟؟؟؟ رَبَّهُم ؟؟؟؟؟ لَهُم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟كَبِيرٌ

----------


## ابو طارق

*ان الذين يخشون ربهم بالغيب لهم مغفرة واجر كبير*

----------


## ابو طارق

*تلك ؟؟؟؟؟ التي نورث من ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ من كان ؟؟؟؟*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*(تلك الجنة التي نورث من عبادنا من كان تقيا)*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*( و...... إِلَى أَهْلِهِ .....)*

----------


## ابو طارق

*وينقلب الى اهله مسرورا*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ثم ياتي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟عام فيه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟وفيه ؟؟؟؟؟؟*

----------


## موالية حيدر

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 


*قال تعالى في سورة يوسف ..* 


{{ *ثم ياتي من بعد ذلك عام فيه يغاث الناس وفيه يعصرون* }}

----------


## موالية حيدر

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 


*قال تعالى   ::::*


*{ بلى إن تصبروا    ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟   ويأتوكم   ؟؟؟؟؟  * 
*هذا يمددكم ربكم بخمسة آلاف من الملائكة  ؟؟؟؟؟ }*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى ( بَلَى إِنْ تَصْبِرُوا وَتَتَّقُوا وَيَأْتُوكُمْ مِنْ فَوْرِهِمْ هَذَا يُمْدِدْكُمْ رَبُّكُمْ بِخَمْسَةِ آلَافٍ مِنَ الْمَلَائِكَةِ مُسَوِّمِينَ )*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (يَا مَعْشَرَ .... و....  إِنِ اسْتَطَعْتُمْ أَن تَنفُذُوا مِنْ.....السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ فَانفُذُوا ......... إِلاَّ بِسُلْطَانٍ )*

----------


## رنيم الحب

*(يَا مَعْشَرَ الْجِنِّ  والإِنسِ إِنِ اسْتَطَعْتُمْ أَن تَنفُذُوا مِن أَقْطَارِالسَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ فَانفُذُوا لا تَنفُذُونَ  إِلاَّ بِسُلْطَانٍ )*

----------


## رنيم الحب

*(... إِنِّي لَيَحْزُنُنِي أَن ... بِهِ وَأَخَافُ أَن يَأْكُلَهُ الذِّئْبُ وَأَنتُمْ عَنْهُ.....)*

----------


## موالية حيدر

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  

(* قال* *إِنِّي لَيَحْزُنُنِي أَن* *تذهبوا* *بِهِ وَأَخَافُ أَن يَأْكُلَهُ الذِّئْبُ وَأَنتُمْ عَنْهُ* *غافلون* )

----------


## موالية حيدر

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 



*قال تعالى ...*



*{{  ......    أنفسكم  أو  .......  من دياركم ما فعلوه إلا .......ولو أنهم ...... ما .......به  لكان ....... وأشدّ ....... }}*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 



*قال تعالى ...* 



*{{وَلَوْ** أَنَّا كَتَبْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ أَنِ اقْتُلُوا* *أنفسكم* *أو**اخْرُجُوا* * من دياركم ما فعلوه إلا*  *قَلِيلٌ* *ولو أنهم فَعَلُوا ما**يُوعَظُونَ* *به لكان خيراً لهم وأشدّ تثبيتاً }}*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (قَالَ..... عَلَى خَزَائِنِ .... إِنِّي حَفِيظٌ .... )*

----------


## موالية حيدر

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 



قال تعالى

 (قَالَ  *اجعلني*  عَلَى * الأرض*   إِنِّي حَفِيظٌ  *عليم* )

----------


## موالية حيدر

* بسمه تعالى ...*

*قال تعالى ...*


*{  قال    ........   فيها  ولا   ........    }  ****

----------


## ابو طارق

*قال اخسؤوا فيها ولا تكلمون*

----------


## ابو طارق

*قال علمها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ في كتاب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ولا ينسى*

----------


## موالية حيدر

> *قال علمها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ في كتاب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ولا ينسى*



 
قال تعالى  ::

  {    *قال علمها   عند ربي  في كتاب   لا يضل ربي  ولا ينسى*  }

----------


## موالية حيدر

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 


*أكمل \ ي   .. الآية التالية  ::*

*قال تعالى  :*

*{  وتراهم  ........  وهم  لا .......  }*

----------


## ورده محمديه

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> 
> *أكمل \ ي .. الآية التالية ::*
> 
> *قال تعالى :*
> 
> *{ وتراهم ........ وهم لا ....... }*




(_وتراهم_ ينظرون إليك _وهم لا_ يبصرون)

----------


## موالية حيدر

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 



*أكمل \ ي  قوله تعالى :*





*{{   قل ما   ***** بكم ربي  ******    }}*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

_(قُلْ مَا_ يَعْبَأُ _بِكُمْ رَبِّي لَوْلا دُعَاؤُكُمْ)_

----------


## عفاف الهدى

(ان الإنسان ..............وانه على ذلك............وانه لفعل.........)

----------


## مكسورة خاطر

(ان الإنسان لربه لكنود @وانه على ذلك.لشهيد@.وانه لحب الخير لشديد.)
اخت عفاف كان هناك خطأ بالآيه

----------


## مكسورة خاطر

أَلا إِنّهُمْ يَثْنُونَ ..... لِيَسْتَخْفُواْ....أَلا حِين......  ثِيَابَهُمْ ....مَا ...... وَمَا ..... إِنّهُ    عَلِيمٌ ..... الصّدُورِ

----------


## شذى الزهراء

( *ألا إنهم يثنون*صدورهم *ليستخفوا* منه *ألا حين*يستغشون *ثيابهم* يعلم *ما* يسرون *وما* يعلنون *إنه عليم* بذات *الصدور* )

----------


## شذى الزهراء

وَلا ... أَبَدًا بِمَا....أَيْدِيهِمْ وَاللَّهُ .... بِ .....

----------


## مكسورة خاطر

وَلا يتمنونه أَبَدًا بِمَاقدمت أَيْدِيهِمْ وَاللَّهُ عليم بِالظلمين

----------


## مكسورة خاطر

_وَ...._ (1) _وَكِتَابٍ_..... (2) فِي ....... (3) وَ..... (4) وَ....... (5) وَالْبَحْرِ ....... (6)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*وَالطور (1) وَكِتَابٍ مسطور (2) فِي رق منشور (3) وَالبيت المعمور (4) وَالسقف المرفوع(5) وَالْبَحْرِ المسجور (6)*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
..... لَمَّا ..... الْمَاء .... فِي.....*

----------


## مكسورة خاطر

*أنا لَمَّا طغا الْمَاء حملنكم فِي الجارية*

----------


## مكسورة خاطر

*وَ.... قَالَ ........لَّكُمَا ....... أَنْ .....وَقَدْ خَلَتْ .......... قَبْلِي* .

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*وَالَّذِي قَالَ لِوَالِدَيْهِ أُفٍّ لَّكُمَا أَتَعِدَانِنِي أَنْ أُخْرَجَ وَقَدْ خَلَتْ الْقُرُونُ مِن قَبْلِي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

قُل .... كَفَرُواْ .......وَ........... إِلَى ......وَبِئْسَ ......

----------


## مكسورة خاطر

قُل للذين كَفَرُواْ ستغلبون وَتحشرون إِلَى جهنم وَبِئْسَ المهاد

----------


## مكسورة خاطر

إِنَّ الَّذِينَ.....مِنكُمْ.... الْتَقَى ..... إِنَّمَا ......الشَّيْطَانُ ..... مَا ..... وَلَقَدْ ..... اللّهُ ....إِنَّ اللّهَ .........

----------


## شذى الزهراء

(إن الذين تولوا منكم يوم التقى الجمعان إنما استزلهم الشيطان ببعض ما كسبوا ولقد عفا الله عنهم إن الله غفور حليم)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

(وَ.... بِثَمَنٍ ..... دَرَاهِمَ ..... وَ....... فِيهِ مِنَ .........)

----------


## مكسورة خاطر

(وَشروه بِثَمَنٍ بخس دَرَاهِمَ معدودة وَكانو فِيهِ مِنَ الزاهدين.)

----------


## مكسورة خاطر

إنه..... أن لن...... (14).... إن .... كان به ....(15)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

_إنه_ ظن _أن لن_ يحور (  ) بلى _إن_ ربه _كان  به_ بصيرا

----------


## عفاف الهدى

_(إِنَّهُ كَانَ_ .......... أَهْلِهِ............)

----------


## ابو طارق

*انه كان * *في* *اهله  * *مسرورا*

----------


## ابو طارق

............................. يمسك عذاب ..........................

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
يَأَبَتِ إِنّيَ أَخَافُ أَن يَمَسّكَ عَذَابٌ مّنَ الرّحْمَـَنِ*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
و................. حُكْمًا وَعِلْمًا و........... الْمُحْسِنِينَ*

----------


## ابو طارق

ولما بلغ اشده اتيناه حكما وعلما وكذلك نجزي المحسنين

----------

شذى الزهراء (09-03-2011)

----------


## ابو طارق

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ سلام ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟كريما

----------


## عفاف الهدى

( تحيتهم يوم يلقونه *سلام* وأعد لهم أجرا *كريما** )*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

(*وَجَاء ........* مِّنْ *أَقْصَى ...........يَسْعَى* قَالَ يَا ........إِنَّ الْمَلَأَ .......لِيَقْتُلُوكَ ..... إِنِّي لَكَ مِنَ ......... )

----------

ابو طارق (09-22-2011)

----------


## زهرة الريف

(*وَجَاء* *رجل مِّنْ أَقْصَى المدينة يَسْعَى قَالَ يَا موسى إِنَّ الْمَلَأَ يأتمرون بك لِيَقْتُلُوكَ فاخرج إِنِّي لَكَ مِنَ الناصحين  )*

----------

عفاف الهدى (09-25-2011)

----------


## زهرة الريف

*{إِنَّا* *أَنذَرْنَاكُمْ .............يَوْمَ يَنظُرُ الْمَرْءُ مَا .............وَيَقُولُ الْكَافِرُ .............}*

----------

ابو طارق (09-22-2011)

----------


## ابو طارق

*انا انذرناكم** عذابا قريبا يوم ينظر المرء ما قدمت يداه ويقول الكافر يا ليتني كنت ترابا*

----------

زهرة الريف (09-23-2011)

----------


## ابو طارق

*واذ قلنا للملائكة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟واستكبر وكان؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

----------


## زهرة الريف

{وَإِذْ قُلْنَا لِلْمَلائِكَةِ اسْجُدُوا لِآدَمَ فَسَجَدُوا إِلاَّ إِبْلِيسَ أَبَى وَاسْتَكْبَرَ وَكَانَ مِنَ الكَافِرِينَ }

----------


## زهرة الريف

*فَالْيَوْمَ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا مِنَ ............ *عَلَى الْأَرَائِكِ ............*هَلْ ثُوِّبَ الْكُفَّارُ ..........*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*فاليوم الذين آمنوا من** الكفار يضحكون * *على الأرائك**ينظرون * *هل ثوب الكفار* *ما  كانوا يفعلون*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

(وَمَنْ .......... مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا تَبَيَّنَ لَهُ ..... وَيَتَّبِعْ غَيْرَ سَبِيلِ ...... نُوَلِّهِ مَا تَوَلَّى  وَ*...........*وَسَاءَتْ ...........)

----------

